
Ask HN: Can you publish paid extensions to the Visual Studio Code marketplace? - textread
The recent discussions on the rise of Visual Studio Code (v&#x2F;s Emacs) made me think if there is a market for porting extensions from Emacs to the Visual Studio marketplace.<p>The Microsoft page explaining paid subscription models for extensions:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devblogs.microsoft.com&#x2F;bharry&#x2F;paid-extension-in-the-visual-studio-marketplace&#x2F;<p>This blogpost is vague on details and is ~4 years old now.
The early days of the iOS app store were the easiest for new entrants. I am hoping there is some analogy with this marketplace.
======
textread
Clickable link to blog:- [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/bharry/paid-
extension-in-the-...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/bharry/paid-extension-in-
the-visual-studio-marketplace/)

